# Im inspired to draw horses (there not good)



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, I love art but im more of someone who can make things rather than draw. But seing everyone ones artwork here has inspired me so here are my attempts a drawing horses. The 1st horses head didnt work well and i cant draw hooves so i chop them  But tell me what you think. 

ps i have no idea about shading so they look fake, but i will oneday hopefully be able to make it actually look like a horse.. hehe i tried. Oh yeah i made these horses up as i get frustrated with photo's because my drawings dont work to well.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Another try ;/


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

The last one is a lot better than the first too! Practice makes perfect, keep up the work : )


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww, i love the last one! 

i use to draw horses all the time.

good job.


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

you will get there trust me its hard for everyone at first  just keep on drawing and you will suceed  

AND REMEMBER : practice always makes perfect ( just like when u would of started riding just keep on thinking that practice makes perfect


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

HAHA! i didnt draw the first two their my little cousins she asked me to put them up as mine so people wouldnt judge them on her age.. ( and i put i signture on it because she doesnt have one ) i just told her everyone loved them ok? The last one is mine though, i know its bad!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awww jack thats not very nice lol  I draw all the time. I drew a pic of a black connemara stallion yesterday


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> awww jack thats not very nice lol  I draw all the time. I drew a pic of a black connemara stallion yesterday


Haha She told me what to right!! lol. She is quite demanding:shock: See im not quite a drawer i like photography...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i looove photography , wanna see the pic of the connemara stallion i drew. to bad if you dont lol! 
(is supposed to be jumping, just tryng to figure out what kind of jump to put in) hmmmm...


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh i love it!! im thinking a hunter jump!! like this,









You shall have to teach me how to draw  your good


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thanx lol  i will put the jump in and post it when i finished


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, caint wait to see


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

these are so good!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*Got any more drawings jack? (even if they are your cousins lol)*


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> *Got any more drawings jack? (even if they are your cousins lol)*


Haha no i dont...lol i decided i might want to quit while i was ahead..:rofl: Went back to photography:lol:lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's a whole lot better than what I could draw 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> That's a whole lot better than what I could draw
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha thanks, The first two are from my 10yr old cousin and the last one in pen is mine.. hehe


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha I would go back to photography as well  I love it, I knda gave up on drawing though  May have to use my photography skills at equitana


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Haha I would go back to photography as well  I love it, I knda gave up on drawing though  May have to use my photography skills at equitana


You should =)  are you watching the demos?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> i looove photography , wanna see the pic of the connemara stallion i drew. to bad if you dont lol!
> (is supposed to be jumping, just tryng to figure out what kind of jump to put in) hmmmm...


 What about a log?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmmm yeah that sounds good


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> Hmmmmm yeah that sounds good


 To me the horse doesn't look like a "normal" Jumping horse. So throw a log or creek in there instead of a typical horse jump. I like the drawing tho, Better than me thats forsure


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

_*oh no it wasnt normal jumping horse! Was sposed to be galloping but noooo....haha. But anyway I dont wanna clutter Jacks thread.*_
_*Sorry Jack 
*_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> _*oh no it wasnt normal jumping horse! Was sposed to be galloping but noooo....haha. But anyway I dont wanna clutter Jacks thread.*_
> _*Sorry Jack *_


 
Haha i dont have a care in the world.. Lol you said it was jumping:lol: keep chatting i dont mind


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*yeah but it was sposed to be galloping and when i finished it, it looked more like jumping than gallopin hahah lol *


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

here you go  Sorry, I dont know how to Put pics in a PM haha lol  She said the jack one was the only dappled grey she could get :/


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh thanks, lol i dont either apart from ctrl c & p but who knows, There cute!!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Cute drawings  
I actually quite like the first one, the lines are nice and clean, and the shapes are pretty good. I reckon it shows a lot of potential, especially from a 10 y/o.

You can definitely tell her at least one person liked them 

The last one is also good, well done


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

no there both good pictures Jack


----------

